

GDrive sucking 2-4% CPU on Macs while idling - johnmarshall4
http://johnmarshall4.tumblr.com/post/21864353801/gdrive-sucks-cpu-on-macs

======
xtacy
Hearing some fan noise, I immediately checked htop to see if any process is
hogging the CPU. Nothing looked alarming, but turning off GDrive lowered CPU
usage. I am not sure what the root cause is.

~~~
r00fus
Chrome 1.0 on Windows had a similar annoyance - it was pretty fast for a 1.0
browser, but was absolutely not a refined product, using amazing amounts of
memory and spiking my processor way too often.

------
Terretta
Typically around 1.6% on my 2.66 GHz Core i7 MBP.

Definitely annoying, and makes our Macbook Air toting staff much less
interested.

------
16s
That's nothing. I wouldn't worry about an app that uses 2.2% of one core while
it's idle. It's no big deal.

~~~
headShrinker
This 'app' is technically more of a background process. 2.2% for a background
process is a lot. Considering the fact that there may be up to 100 background
processes, if they were all running at 2.2%, that wouldn't leave much CPU for
anything else. Furthermore, this application is not doing any heavy number
crunching, which begs the question, why is it using 2.2% of a CPU? The average
CPU load on my MBP is 1.1%. We are talking about bumping that to 3.3% to do
virtually nothing, and I'm already running dropbox. 2.2% seems like a lot.

------
tharri
Pausing sync doesn't make it any better, either.

